# How do we get there?



## Janette (Jun 5, 2011)

We are headed to Victoria for two nights before going on to Vancouver for a week. We then rent a car and head to the Columbia Ice Fields for a night before our timeshare week near Banff. We will stop in Revelstoke for one night. 
How do we get from the airport to the Marriott Inner Harbor? We want to take the ferry from Victoria to Vancouver where we will be at the Marriott Pinnacle. Is that a difficult thing to do? We then have to get to the airport in Vancouver to get the car. I've made all these plans but just have some minor details to work out before July 18. Before then we have two weeks on HHI, a week in DC and hubby's 50th high school reunion so I thought I should start working out details. We also just returned home from 12 days in Orlando. Our neighbors are trying to sell my house!


----------

